# A craft I made



## NicNak (Aug 18, 2009)

I made a craft.  Think it is the first thing I finish in a long time.  I start then do not go back to them.  :blush:

This took me about two weeks to make, cause I do little bits at a time 


I baught a bag with nice handles at dollar store.
I put extra thick coat of glue at bottom of bag to make sure it is secure and also put coating of glue on inside and outside of bag.
I asked mom if she had a scarf or even a pillow case she thinks I can use and she gave me this really nice scarf that she does not like to wear.
I put a layer of glue inside and centre the scarf inside.  The scarf is big enough so the sides can be used to close the bag with a bow or a knot.
I coated the outside again and used paper towel pieces tore up to cover the bag.  
Then added another coat of glue to secure the paper towels good.
I am not sure if I am going to paint it yet.

I just wanting to show, incase any other people would like to try or if anyone else has simple craft ideas to maybe add them so we can maybe try them too


----------



## white page (Aug 18, 2009)

That's really lovely NN;
Well done for finishing it , that"s a real achievement:2thumbs:
I"m going to try it.

Thanks for sharing and inspiring me


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, it's really nice NN...


----------



## Retired (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice project, NicNak!  Will be interesting to see what others might come up with.

:2thumbs:


----------



## ladylore (Aug 18, 2009)

I like that. And it has a purpose. Very Cool.


----------



## boi (Aug 18, 2009)

That's really nice NN!!!


----------



## HBas (Aug 19, 2009)

That is really beautiful - Thanks for the great idea!

:thankyou2:


----------



## why (Aug 19, 2009)

Pretty!
I like


----------



## Fiver (Aug 19, 2009)

Very nice, Nakker.

I admire people who can come up with ideas for crafts; I have no imagination in this department, nor do I have a sense of aesthetics when it comes to visual decorating of any kind. I'm lucky if I paint my walls any colour that is more exciting than beige, and if nothing hangs on my walls, I'm not the least bit bothered. The most creative craft thing I've done recently was a paper bag puppet to amuse myself. That's about the extent of my talent in that area. (Although to be fair, she was very cute paper bag puppet.)


----------



## NicNak (Aug 19, 2009)

Did you draw on the puppet Fiver or buy things to decorate it?

That is the fun thing about crafts and such is there are no rules to it.  It is just all in what you feel to do.  Sometimes things look nice, other times they don't.  But it is a learning curve I guess.

I once decorated a canvas bag and totally ruined it.  It didn't even occour to me at the time what I mess I was making of it, until it dried and I looked at my mom and said "Looks pretty bad eh?"  :lol:


----------



## Andy (Aug 19, 2009)

That's nice Nik Nak! I bet it took a long time to do.:goodjob: I wish I could get the creative part of me back. 
Do you do other things?


----------



## NicNak (Aug 19, 2009)

My apolgies to Why, I did not see your post until now, so I added my "Thank You" to you 

STP, yes I baught some paints and some mini canvas',I did a pretty morbid (but not graphic) painting when I first went off work, I also baught some needle pointing supplies, with plastic threading needles. (which I am almost finished a name plate for a friend) I have a hard time focuing on one thing at a time, but I seem to be able to do the needle point without being distracted as much.

I baught some clay too.

The clay thing is a bit tricky.  I didn't think of it when I baught it, but well, I can relate to Howie Mandel when it comes to my hands.  So I have not come up with a way to do my clay sculptures without getting my hands dirty :blush:

I loved making clay sculptures in school, but I did not have the OCD tendancies then.  So when I saw the clay I got all excited and baught it, without thinking of the "how to's" 

Maybe I will use latex gloves.

I just have to take things in small steps and try not to allow myself to get fustrated over it.  If I start to get fustrated, or when painting forget my ideas, I need to back away from it.  So I do, then go back to it in a few days or even in a few weeks.   I just take my time  

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  I really appreciate them and was not really expecting so many responses and such kind responses.   I posted it thinking maybe others would like to try it, or put their own swing into something simular.

Thanks again.  Very appreciated


----------



## Andy (Aug 20, 2009)

Well it is good that you continue to be creative. With the clay, those latex hospital gloves might just work. I guess it depends on how well they mesh with the clay. 
I use to make little things out of clay, just cheap clay though. I use to do the same thing with crafty type things. Start them and then leave them until I was in my creative mood. Then it just started getting longer and longer. I have tonnes of little things started all over but I no longer have any desire or care to do anything. I get bored in a couple minutes.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 20, 2009)

STP said:


> I get bored in a couple minutes.



I sooo relate to that.  I get bored so easily too, which causes me quite a few problems.  

I also use to have many things on the go too.  I still have a scarf I was knitting in my closet that isn't even close to finished :teehee:  That is the only thing I kept.

I usually try to go through all my crafty stuff every once in a while, and toss it out if it isn't finished, so I don't start hoarding, which is another problem I have to keep an eye for too.  I also make sure not to buy too many of one craft idea at a time.  Like when I baught the needle point supplies.  I baught two sheets and two rolls of wool.  This way it prevents me from feeling bad that I have all this stuff I didn't use going to waste.

With the bag I did there.  It took me about two weeks.  I left it with the glue and a couple supplies and when I walked past it I would just putter with it a bit, then go back to what I was doing previously.  Otherwise, the lack of concentration I have, makes me fustrated as well as the boredom.

I have to find a "happy" medium in  between.


----------



## Andy (Aug 20, 2009)

Ugh, well at least your smart and get rid of yours. I am a bit of a packrat myself. I have a really hard time throwing anything out. I have clothes from when I was in the eighth grade. :blush:  That's what my friends use to know me for, and my family definitely knows. I am very good at hiding things though, so it doesn't look bad. A lot of my kitchen cupboards have junk in them lol... 

I can totally get having to split time up to do things. That's how I use to be, then I started to do the craft and then as I got bored I would do a really sloppy job of it.  I wish I still had that feeling of wanting to do stuff. I always had to be in a certain mood. It use to keep me occupied so that I didn't think so much. 

Ah well.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi STP, maybe just start small?  If you think back to one thing you really enjoyed doing like if it was the clay.  Maybe just start molding a piece and see what you come up with. 

I know it is hard, I truly do.  That is another reason I can't keep old crafts laying around cause I think bad of myself for not finishing it.

I also live with my mom and as bad as it sounds, she will notice things laying about and mention it to me.  Eventually I make a decision on my own to throw it out.  Or I come to a compromise, like I still have my grade 8 graduation dress.  Or a favorite jacket from a certian time.  

Mom often also will bring some things to me and ask me.  Do you still use this or that?  I actually find it easier if she disposes of them.   There was a show I remember on TV, where there was someone who was helping people organize.  They had three boxes, one said "Keep" another said "Maybe" and another said "Throw out"   It is sorta like my mom does this but in small dosages I can handle, if that makes sense.

She knows of the things that are deeply sentimental, she is sentimental as well with things so she understands that.  

This is not to say I do not have a fair bit of "stuff" I need to go through to get rid of, but I live with mom too, she likes to have things in order and not cluttered.   So we both have to compromise.

I just wanted to add, she isn't mean about when she asks about if I still want/need certian things.  She is trying to help me.  If I am not strong enough or unsure of if I still want to keep it, she lets the idea go.


----------



## Andy (Aug 20, 2009)

I totally didn't read that like you were saying your mom was mean.:goodjob: Sounds like she is very understanding. I think most moms go around trying to get everyone in the house to put their things away. lol Plus you definitely have to compromise when you live with other people. It's good that she is sentimental too so you can be sure that none of your important things will be tossed.  
My mom is not sentimental at all. I do not trust leaving anything out around her. I remember going to my moms to live after a hospital stay. I had a suite in her basement and a lot of my things were in boxes. Two big ones were thrown out without even looking in them. That was more about her doing what she wanted and not caring whether I had anything of importance in them. One time when she was manic I came home to her throwing away a bunch of pictures from when we were little. :rant: Ok That is a whole other story! lol

I have tried to start small with things and I seriously get bored right away. I have to be in that certain mood, otherwise I am just not interested. I think the only way I will get that back is if I go off my meds. :crazy:


----------



## why (Aug 20, 2009)

NicNak said:


> My apolgies to Why, I did not see your post until now, so I added my "Thank You" to you



Aw, no problem!


----------

